# maloney dilation, no change, still use code?



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey All,

I have a doctor who performed an EGD with a Maloney dilation and dictates, "a 56'French Maloney dilator went down through the esophagus into the stomach without any apparent change. I did not see any tear that was noted because of the dilation. The scop was withdrawn.

The EGD was all fine and well, but do I code for the dilation? My instinct tells me the procedure was done so code for it, but I'm wondering if there are other opinions.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## scorrado (Dec 14, 2011)

We code 43450 in addition to the EGD code when a Maloney is done.  Hope this helps!


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Dec 16, 2011)

I would usually code for both the EGD and Maloney, but when the dilator went in and out without any change or resistance I didn't know if it should still be coded.

Bob


----------



## rcclary (Dec 27, 2011)

Since the physician actually performed the procedure I would bill for it.


----------

